# Training on Ugodog - need advice



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

So I thought all was wonderful with Quincy going outside only to potty. I haven't seen him use the pee pad at all (and I check it regularly). So on a day like today when it's a monsoon or when winter comes and he doesn't want to do anything once he's outside, I feel like I should have trained him to do both. I have been contemplating getting a Ugodog, but am not sure how he would take to it, especially since he's not using the pads. He's five months old now. When it's raining, he'll tell me he has to go out, then we get out there, he sits and won't budge, we both get soaked and he still hasn't pottied. 
So my question is, if I buy the Ugodog, do you think it will be difficult to train him to use it? He absolutely abhors the rain and I can't even imagine how difficult it will be with our upstate NY winters to get him to do his business outside.
Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope you will get responses from someone who has trained to a Ugo Dog, potty tray or pee pad after their dog has been trained to go outside only. In our case, Augie was around 8 months and Finn 15 months or so before either were trained to outside. They were first trained to UgoDog. I wanted them to have an inside option, but it seems once they start going outside, they think that is where they have to go. When Augie had his urinary tract infection and had to go more often, he was choosing to go on the rug in front of the front door without me seeing him. We have left UgoDog out for Finn - just in case and he has used it a couple of times. He usually just comes up and barks at me with a sharp shrill bark which I have come to recognize as being his 'I have to go potty' bark. We get snow very seldom here and last winter, when there were several inches on the ground, Augie would not go outside. We finally went out and shoveled an area off, down to grass, for him to go. We get lots of rain during winter - Augie has no problem with rain. Remains to be seen if Finn will have a problem. I hope he will still use UgoDog if he does. Good luck to you. I think it may be a challenge. Maybe one of the grass pads on a tray, if he is used to going on grass?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good luck, I hope you can get something to work!! I tried so hard to get Tillie to accept an indoor potty option. never happened. It rains constantly here in the winter, sometimes with gale force winds... and she reluctantly braves it... but will ONLY go out when she ABSOLUTLY has to go potty... not uncommon for her to only go potty 3 times a day in the winter. But I sure wish she had an indoor option...


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

I know what you mean about going outside when its raining. I have 2 havanese, with Liam i was lucky because when I got him, his breeder already introduced peepad and I only had to reinforce what he learned. But with my 8 year old rescue havanese (lily) she only wants to go outside, even if its raining . I was trying to introduce pee pad but to no avail. So, I bought a potty patch and then i put pee pad inside so I can easily clean it then a sprayed this enzyme thing that i bought from petsmart (sorry can't remember the name) on the peepad, it smells like pee. I put the potty patch in my garage so that if the weather is bad I can just let her out in my garage. This set up works for lily so far. But just a warning in advance it is hard to clean the potty patch, the smell won't come off.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, we just got wet all day yesterday. The breeder did start him on the pee pads, but my husband was adamant that he should be trained to go outside all the time, so that's how we did it. I should have known better as I am the one going out in the bad weather with him! Maybe I'll try the potty patch with the smelly stuff. Hopefully he'll use it at least when it's bad weather. Will put it in the garage so we don't have to smell it. Got a lot of towel snuggle time yesterday at least LOL. 

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I know the feeling and would like to know about the Ugodog also. Momo will do her business outside when it is raining and she can't hold it any longer, but, Ume, we've discovered, does not like to get his divo paws wet at all. He'll go in the house wherever before he'll set foot outside. I have had to carry him all the way out to the middle of the wet lawn and set him down. You can see the little wheels inside his head turning - how do I get to someplace dry easily? He hops to the nearest garden bed and maybe will do it there, assuming it's not too wet there. If it weren't so frustrating, I would laugh at his antics.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Momo means Peach said:


> I know the feeling and would like to know about the Ugodog also. Momo will do her business outside when it is raining and she can't hold it any longer, but, Ume, we've discovered, does not like to get his divo paws wet at all. He'll go in the house wherever before he'll set foot outside. I have had to carry him all the way out to the middle of the wet lawn and set him down. You can see the little wheels inside his head turning - how do I get to someplace dry easily? He hops to the nearest garden bed and maybe will do it there, assuming it's not too wet there. If it weren't so frustrating, I would laugh at his antics.


I usually have to carry Quincy to the middle of the yard too. Then he glares at me and tries to head back into the house. I do take him out on leash, so a lot of times he just sit down and get soaked all the while glaring at me because I have a rain jacket on LOL. I suppose I could get him one of those too, but I have no idea if it would really keep him dry or not. I think I'm most concerned about the snow. It can get really deep here and I have a feeling that my snow mornings will be spent snowblowing paths in the backyard!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I've been thinking the same thing w/Kallie - what are we going to do come wintertime? She HATES the rain. Doesn't even like dew on the grass in the morning. I take her out in the middle of the grass, set her down, and she doesn't move. I really have to coax her to go potty. But if it's raining, forget it! Like Q, she was peepad trained @ the breeder, but I took them away after about 2 weeks at home. I've thought about putting them in the garage to see if she'll use them. Hope you find something that works. If so, share!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> I've been thinking the same thing w/Kallie - what are we going to do come wintertime? She HATES the rain. Doesn't even like dew on the grass in the morning. I take her out in the middle of the grass, set her down, and she doesn't move. I really have to coax her to go potty. But if it's raining, forget it! Like Q, she was peepad trained @ the breeder, but I took them away after about 2 weeks at home. I've thought about putting them in the garage to see if she'll use them. Hope you find something that works. If so, share!


I think I'm going to try that fake grass that someone mentioned with the spray on it. Will try it in the garage and pray! Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie and Mig both learned to go on the Ugodog first. Pix was too underweight for heartworm meds, and Mig was very sick as a pup. Now they'll use the Ugodog and go outside. Pixie will use it when we're not home, but Mig prefers to wait and go in the yard (but he will use it in an emergency).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have wondered what you people do, who live in areas that snow - especially after we had about three days of several inches of snow last year and the grass was all covered and Augie was refusing to go. And then there were the snowballs that collect on them, that have to be melted off. I was thankful we don't have to deal with that too often. I don't think raincoats would help that much with these guys. It is the undercarriage and the feet that get all wet from the grass in our rain. Of course, their full coats aren't too helpful either.

And I did find out that Finn will use Ugo Dog if need be, as he did it today when the Schwan man came and I had him in the kitchen, where UgoDog still resides.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have trained two to use the ugodog. I had Otis trained to use it, and then I had my accident and my hubby took Otis on the road with him, and he spoiled him to going outside to potty. He was very reliable to going out and letting you know, but that is not what I wanted. We travel a lot in our bus, and dont feel safe in a lot of areas to take him out. So, when he got back home, and I felt better, I went back to the ugodog. At first he wanted nothing to do with it and would go sit at the door and look at me. I would take him to the ugodog, and he would sit and look at me. This went on for about 3 days, and he then figured out that was the way it was going to be, lol. Since his first pee, he has been using it again and is trustworthy completely. He is almost 7 months now. He sure stays a lot cleaner. It take repitition. I would put it in a corner and sit on an ottoman and make him stay on it. I was more stubborn than him. 
My first one to train on a ugodog, I did when he was about 5 months. He took to it pretty quick. 
I might add, it is true what they say about the grass patch. It slowly builds up smells, and it doesnt matter what you clean it with, it stinks! It is a real pain. I would rather use pee pads. One thing about pee pads, they are great, but, if you leave them down for your pup and you are not around, they will shred them. You can put a pad in the ugodog, and make sure it is all folded under the grates, and it isnt so easy to get to. Good luck


----------

